# Sticky  Please Read: Photo Album Rules!



## KyleT

Please follow these rules when posting a picture. 

1. The image can be no wider than 1024 and no taller than 768.
2. The image can be no larger than 250 kb. 
3. If you have many large pictures in one post please say so in your subject by adding (56K) or (56K warning). 

Happy Posting!


----------



## wellbiz

Fender963 said:


> Please follow these rules when posting a picture.
> 
> 2. The image can be no larger than 75 kb.
> 
> Happy Posting!


Apparently this has changed????? Appears the new limit is significantly lower?


Jason


----------



## KyleT

Why yes it has changed. Except it is now 250 kb! 

Kyle


----------



## wellbiz

Kyle, you the man.....Thanks....:icon_cool


----------



## tommyboy22481

Arnt the dimensions backwards? shouldnt it be 1024 wide by 768 tall? or did you mean to do that?


----------



## KyleT

Nope, I sure didnt' , I fixed it for you.

Kyle


----------



## Stealthy Ninja

So basically photo bucket should be ok, as they auto resize the pictures to lower than what you say?!


----------



## medicineman

Kyle, have I gone through the boundary of those rules so far? I mean I use imageshack for some of my pics and they are really big in size not to mention in resolution (some 1mb+ and as wide as 1400+). People just love the full shots, and they are asking for more! (the only problem is that I havent been able to find a reliable hosting service to do that every time I post) Perhaps you should define the rules again, such as whats the limits for attached ones, and whats the limits for hosted ones.


----------



## calcimoo

You can use MS paint, already part of Windows to edit image size. 

Open Paint, click file, open, find your picture, click Image in the toolbar, then click stretch/skew. In the stretch box if you want the picture to be half the size put 50 in horizontal and in vertical, click ok. All done. Simple as that.


----------

